# Chef Jay Dies



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2011)

*Chef Jay Dies*







I was shocked when I received word that the TRI-O-PLEX bar owner, Chef Jay, passed away last last week.  If you???ve had any of his tasty bars, you???ll know that he was one of the best bar manufacturers in the business. He started with just a small muffin shop, and built it into company that he was proud of. Today Chef Jays bars are some of the top sellers in North America.

Here is more info on Jay:

Jay Allen Littmann, age 48, a 16 year resident of Las Vegas and Henderson, passed away on Friday, February 11, 2011. Jay was born October 16, 1962 in Erie, PA to Michael and Carol Littmann. Jay attended Newbury College, graduating with honors. He was the owner of Chef Jay???s Food Products. Jay is survived by his wife Monica and sons Jacob and Isaiah Littmann of Henderson; parents Michael and Carol Littmann of Las Vegas; and siblings Barbara (Jorge) Reyes, Ronald Littmann and Eric (Julie) Littmann, all of Las Vegas.


----------



## Life (Feb 18, 2011)

Sad news


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone know what happened?


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 18, 2011)

That's sad news. He makes good products.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 18, 2011)

Such a shame. rip

He did make good products though. Those CC cookies are wicked good!


----------



## ryansm (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow so sad, I liked his bars a lot...


----------



## Good Grip (Feb 19, 2011)

rip Jay. Always sad to lose a positive contributor in the industry.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a shame.


----------

